# Forum > News > Contests >  Win 1 Year BotKitty Subscription!

## Kickupx

This contest is now closed
Congratulations SniffingPickles for taking it home!





Win a one year subscription after BotKitty goes out of beta.

*What is BotKitty?*
BotKitty is a general purpose tool 
for writing and distributing bots.
It provides tools for easier 
of remote memory,
filesystem and much more
is geared towards the common
writers needs.

It tries to provide the 
best API in terms
details you have to deal
and also provide some neat
to make daily tasks simple.
More information about what this actually means for you is described here.

- Website
- BotKitty thread (Bot Engine - BotKitty (Beta))

*This is how you do it:*
Post a reply in here with what you think would be the most _useful_ features to add to BotKitty.
You can post multiple features. But they have to be in different replies.
This can range from entire new APIs and objects to picky API changes for speed or anything.
What ever comes to your _mind_ is a good candidate.
The most _useful_, practically _doable_ and "_not implemented_ by any other quality library" suggestion will be the winner!

The e-mail address of your account will be sent an key allowing you to use BotKitty for free in 1 year after it has gone out of beta!

*This competition ends exactly the 6th marsh 11:59 PM.*
Any replies after that will not be taken into account.

*Let's rally up and find the weakest spot in BotKitty!*

----------


## ev0

I've always wanted to build a scraping bot that goes around twitter, facebook, etc... and enters contests with my info. 

I feel like this bot could do that pretty easily with it's HTTP client

----------


## Jadd

1. You should probably write some info about WTF this actually does/is used for. Even your website is lacking information about what exactly you're trying to sell.
2. Why is this worth a subscription fee? Why would I not use MemorySharp instead?

----------


## Parog

> 1. You should probably write some info about WTF this actually does/is used for. Even your website is lacking information about what exactly you're trying to sell.
> 2. Why is this worth a subscription fee? Why would I not use MemorySharp instead?


This and this. 

A landing page for your website would help you.

----------


## Kickupx

Parog and Jadd, an description has been added accordingly. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

Closed for Necroposting.

----------

